# Couscous Recommendations



## WildOrchid310 (Oct 30, 2021)

What do you like to eat with couscous?!

In the past, I've had it with roasted veggies (like squash), and recently I've tried roasted eggplant, but it didn't quite hit the spot for me. 

I found a yummy couscous recipe with pine nuts, scallions and raisins, and am perfectly happy to eat just couscous  that way  but like I said, it feels kind of like I'm missing something.

Any recommendations for veggies, fruit, or dairy even that would go well with a couscous recipe like the one above? I also eat fish sometimes (rarely) if that sparks anything.

Thanks!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 31, 2021)

I usually make Moroccan type veggie stews to go with cous cous.
I dont really follow a recipe but the basics are 
Can of tomatoes, potato, carrots, zucchini, onions, string beans , raisins ( although I hate them and pick them out, but the person I learned this from put them in so I do too), chickpeas, cinnamon stick, salt and pepper and sometimes a little sugar to give a hint of sweetness.  Should be kinda thick, not watery.  No frying involved, just kinda add them in in an order of what will take longest to cook first ...

I serve it over cous cous.

I also sometimes use cous cous in place of bulgar wheat when making tabouleh.
Make and cool the cous cous
Add diced cucumbers, dice onions, grape tomatoes sliced in 1/2 , parsley , some times mint, lemon juice, olive oil, salt , pepper. and occasionally Ill toss in some crumbled feta cheese too.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2021)

Following along to see if anything strikes my fancy. I have recently found sources for wholewheat couscous.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 31, 2021)

I have made an honest attempt to enjoy couscous and just cannot like it.

I have ordered it in restaurants, cooked it myself and it is just not a dish I enjoy. That bothers me because it is supposed to be good for me and is so popular. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2021)

Couscous is a type of pasta, so it's pretty bland on its own. As Larry said, it's intended to be eaten with Moroccan stews, which usually include lamb or chicken or fish and a lot of vegetables. It's pretty good when it's served with a stew. 

Because it's so bland, it needs a lot of seasoning if you want to eat it by itself. I developed a recipe for a couscous salad by combining chopped grilled vegetables, a vinaigrette made with white wine vinegar, lemon zest and lots of fresh herbs with Israeli, or pearl, couscous.

Btw, there are two kinds of couscous - Moroccan, which is tiny, and Israeli, aka pearl, which I prefer.

Ross, it's good to see you again [emoji2] I wonder if you're thinking of quinoa rather than couscous. Quinoa is a South American grain that has a lot of protein and fiber. Couscous is made from wheat flour and water, like other pastas.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 31, 2021)

Israeli cous cous I ll usually mix with fresh tomato, basil, and garlic/ olive oil  ( can mix in some diced mozzarella too)

Or 

Fry up onions and mushrooms in olive oil ( or butter) and mix that in with. the Israeli cous cous. ( s&p)

What I like about the moroccan couscous is its so easy to prepare.  Just pour it into boiling water with a little butter, oil or margarine s& p , cover , take off the stove let sit for a few minutes, fluff it up with a fork.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 31, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Couscous is a type of pasta, so it's pretty bland on its own. As Larry said, it's intended to be eaten with Moroccan stews, which usually include lamb or chicken or fish and a lot of vegetables. It's pretty good when it's served with a stew.
> 
> Because it's so bland, it needs a lot of seasoning if you want to eat it by itself. I developed a recipe for a couscous salad by combining chopped grilled vegetables, a vinaigrette made with white wine vinegar, lemon zest and lots of fresh herbs with Israeli, or pearl, couscous.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  

Actually, you are, partially correct. I tried each and didn't care for either. I cooked pearl couscous @ home and have ordered quinoa in restaurants. 

Sorry I got the 2 confused. It just has to be my taste buds and perhaps, I might, subconsciously, not be as open to new things as I should be.

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 31, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Actually, you are, partially correct. I tried each and didn't care for either. I cooked pearl couscous @ home and have ordered quinoa in restaurants.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the quinoa.  I just dont get its popularity.  Not crazy about the taste and even less on the consistency .


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you.  [emoji2]
> 
> Actually, you are, partially correct. I tried each and didn't care for either. I cooked pearl couscous @ home and have ordered quinoa in restaurants.
> 
> ...





larry_stewart said:


> I agree with you on the quinoa.  I just dont get its popularity.  Not crazy about the taste and even less on the consistency .


Heh, I think quinoa is popular with the same crowd that eats cauliflower "rice" [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 31, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> I agree with you on the quinoa.  I just dont get its popularity.  Not crazy about the taste and even less on the consistency .





GotGarlic said:


> Heh, I think quinoa is popular with the same crowd that eats cauliflower "rice" [emoji16]



 totally agree with both of you!


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 31, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Heh, I think quinoa is popular with the same crowd that eats *cauliflower "rice" *[emoji16]



 That's one, I'm afraid, I have NO desire to even try.  

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 31, 2021)

I have never been a fan of cous-cous - made differently, but it's just a very small pasta, made from the same durum wheat.  And the price is much higher, but even if it was cheap, I wouldn't buy it.  

Quinoa I have used, mainly because I got two deals on red and black, which are usually more expensive, but I got them at less than $2/lb, for 25 and 20 lb bags!  Haven't seen it this cheap for a few years, but it does store well in vacuum sealed bags!  However, I am also not a fan of it on its own - I just use it for the nutritional value, and put it in things where it is basically hidden - an Indian curry is a place I'll put a quarter cup to a cup of dal, and it is barely noticeable.  Or some quinoa flour, with some whole grain flours in breads.  I wouldn't buy it at today's prices, and I can't believe that people buy those bags of "quick-cooking" quinoa, usually mixed with rice, yet prices are outrageous, considering that those things have been pre-cooked, and took away some of the nutrients - the best thing about quinoa.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 31, 2021)

Well, I guess there will always be a market for items that, when you come in the door from work, rip open the pack, throw it on the stove and eat, will always sell.

Which in these times you need 2 incomes to afford those luxuries.  They probably really don't care about the nutrition vs speedy ease.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 31, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Heh, I think quinoa is popular with the same crowd that eats cauliflower "rice" [emoji16]



My wife made me attempt to make a fried 'rice' with cauliflower rice, even though I told her before I even started, that it just wasnt going to work out.  Sure enough, it became an ' I told you so' moment, and right to the trash ( or maybe to the chicken) it went.

I gave all quinoa that I had in my pantry to my daughter after a few attempts myself.  Those two items are banished from my kitchen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 31, 2021)

It depends on what I am adding to it. With regular couscous I will mix in sauted red onions, bell peppers, carrots, peas, and garbanzos, but with Israeli couscous I suggest Jerusalem artichokes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 1, 2021)

*WildOrchid*, I've made a chicken dish similar to this one to put over couscous. Instead of adding individual spices, I use a berbere or baharat seasoning blend. If you don't have either of those blends on hand, it will be cheaper to add the individual seasonings. Also, the recipe I use doesn't include onion. I actually might add onion to the other recipe the next time I make this.

*Chicken with Cinnamon-Raisin Sauce*



GotGarlic said:


> Couscous is a type of pasta, so it's pretty bland on its own...


Yup, pasta balls. And pricey, if I remember right. Instead of couscous, when a recipe calls for it, I usually substitute pastina*. Tiny stars...and usually on sale for $1 or less for a pound box. Couscous in bulk from the Mediterranean market was almost $3 a pound last time we were there - and it's been a few years now. If I would buy it in the grocery store...well, I just don't. No grocery store pasta is worth $4+ a pound.


*Doing this is probably sacrilegious to some posters here. I. Don't. Care.  Sometimes being absolutely "authentic" is...silly. If it tastes good, why not?


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 1, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *WildOrchid**Doing this is probably sacrilegious to some posters here. I. Don't. Care.  Sometimes being absolutely "authentic" is...silly. If it tastes good, why not?



There's always someone who will say something, but I agree %100 with you.  I call it thinking outside the box.  If we all just followed recipes and directions exactly there would be no new food to try.  Its like me making the tabouleh with couscous instead of bulgar wheat.  Im sure someone rolled there eyes at that


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 1, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Chicken with Cinnamon-Raisin Sauce*
> 
> *Doing this is probably sacrilegious to some posters here. I. Don't. Care.  Sometimes being absolutely "authentic" is...silly. If it tastes good, why not?



That recipe sound yummy - on my list for soon, soon. 

I agree 100%.  if it tastes good, why not! Yuh got my vote. 

as far as couscous - I like it and buy it. Easy to flavour. Some recipes just seem better with them. Both kinds have a place in my little world.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 1, 2021)

CG, you have given me an idea. I buy whole grain pastas. The whole grain couscous costs about the same as other whole grain pasta. I will "cheat" in the other direction. I have seen recipes that include some kind of tiny pasta. But, I haven't seen any other tiny whole grain pasta for sale around here. I will substitute whole grain couscous for the other tiny pasta.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2021)

taxlady said:


> CG, you have given me an idea. I buy whole grain pastas. The whole grain couscous costs about the same as other whole grain pasta. I will "cheat" in the other direction. I have seen recipes that include some kind of tiny pasta. But, I haven't seen any other tiny whole grain pasta for sale around here. I will substitute whole grain couscous for the other tiny pasta.



Tiny alphabet noodles, tiny pasta stars; I've used them, but prefer orzo.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tiny alphabet noodles, tiny pasta stars; I've used them, but prefer orzo.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I have never seen those in whole grain. Heck, I have never even seen whole grain orzo.


----------

